# Something is REALLY Wrong ! People ALL Over The Country are Filming EMPTY Hospitals !!!!



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

*Not just in select locations.....
This is spreading like WILDFIRE that Hospitals are completely empty
around the Nation....

I've been saying that something is grossly out of place and is about
 to get massively exposed....!

You cannot fool a complete Nation like AMERICA just yet...!

Close, but just not yet......

There is going to be a whole lotta people go to jail for this " Manufactured " crisis !!!

#FilmYourHospital

Even if only half of these are true, it is still astounding !
This is bad bad bad !*






						#FilmYourHospital hashtag on Twitter
					

See Tweets about #FilmYourHospital on Twitter. See what people are saying and join the conversation.




					twitter.com
				




*I want to see independent reporters go thru the New York Hospitals and verify that they are *
*NOT stacking homeless people in these units to justify this " Crisis "....Something just*
*isn't with this whole MESS !!!! *


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

*Our WHOLE Country is shut down over a virus that has*
*killed 3,165 people in the United States.since Jan 10, 2020 to date ????*
*
Our case count is now double that of China ?*
*China = 81,518 as of today 03/30/2020 @ 6:00pm PT
USA = 164,263 as of today 03/30/2020 @ 6:00pm PT*

*If this virus is sooooo bad, why is China the origination of this DEADLY Virus ....*
*Have a case count half of the USA ....
One of two things is going on here, either:
A.  China has LIED their ass off about the deaths in their country
B. The United States Citizens are being seriously deceived for some other reason.....

Population of the USA = 330,509,997 as of Mon 30, 2020

3,165 = .000957611 % of 330,509,997

Population of China =1,439,323,776 as of Mon 30, 2020

3,305 Deaths are claimed as of this evening in China...
*
*3,305 = ,0002296217 % of 1,439,323,776


China is 4.35 times our population...*
*In simple terms, they could destroy the USA population completely and refill the Country 
and still have 1.1 Billion citizens in mainland China....*

*We aren't being told the TRUTH.....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 30, 2020)

*Does anyone on this forum realize that last year over 16,000 murders occurred in the USA..!*
*16,000 + Murders in one fiscal year,
163 in just St Louis, Missouri in 2019
California had 1,739 Murders in 2018 ....just Murders..

This whole Country is shut down completely for about double California's Murder rate....!
Think about that !
And we don't know if the numbers being reported about COVID-19 are accurate or even REAL !
The head of WHO lied about his numbers to engage this socalled Pandemic....*
*This " manufactured " Crisis " just collapsed one of the most ROBUST* *economies in AMERICA !

SOMEONE BETTER PAY FOR THIS .....AND PAY DEARLY !!!!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

A couple things, this is the beginning of worldwide population control, big brother is here. The other thing, anyone filing tax returns in 2018 or 2019 will be sent a stimulus check, so many deceased individuals will be getting paid.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

Donald J Trump is simply a puppet in all this, it's not his idea.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *We aren't being told the TRUTH.....*


*The Truth is Out There......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A couple things, this is the beginning of worldwide population control, big brother is here. The other thing, anyone filing tax returns in 2018 or 2019 will be sent a stimulus check, so many deceased individuals will be getting paid.


Urineidiot


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Urineidiot


*Boy o Boy is he ever...*
*
Next thing he's going to say the Navy Hospital Ships are " Prison Ships "....

Had a "cust " rant about that...most ridiculous thing I've ever heard.

Those Hospital ships were activated to umbilical cord Federal Dollars to the
" belabored " municipalities....

Mayor Eric Garcetti ...The Mayor who let a Marathon run in the midst of a 
" Manufactured " pandemic...That's his legacy...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Boy o Boy is he ever...*
> 
> *Next thing he's going to say the Navy Hospital Ships are " Prison Ships "....
> 
> ...


So is it a hoax? Deadly serious? Are we over reacting? Was it something developed in a lab? Did it come from eating bats? Rumor is it was in the USA last year, is that true?


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So is it a hoax? Deadly serious? Are we over reacting? Was it something developed in a lab? Did it come from eating bats? Rumor is it was in the USA last year, is that true?



*My goodness....yur a mess.*







*You can't hit the broad side of a barn...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 31, 2020)

nononono said:


> *My goodness....yur a mess.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No answers I see, like always.


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No answers I see, like always.


*Numbnuts....you have the answer at your fingertips...!*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Numbnuts....you have the answer at your fingertips...!*


I do, you don't. Will you now scream at covid-19 victims and their families accusing them of being crisis actors?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I do, you don't. Will you now scream at covid-19 victims and their families accusing them of being crisis actors?


*Whatever “ you “ claim to have now I’ve posted MONTHS ago, you just did not/will not 
accept the TRUTH......
Pull back the curtain and look at what is really happening in “ just “ our country ( USA ).....
It’s right there in front of you.......soon you WILL NOT be able to ignore it !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Whatever “ you “ claim to have now I’ve posted MONTHS ago, you just did not/will not
> accept the TRUTH......
> Pull back the curtain and look at what is really happening in “ just “ our country ( USA ).....
> It’s right there in front of you.......soon you WILL NOT be able to ignore it !*


Pick a side, is it a hoax? Is it for real?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Pick a side, is it a hoax? Is it for real?


*There is NO SIDE....*

*You just don't get it do you............*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There is NO SIDE....
> 
> You just don't get it do you............*


Riding the fence eh? Where's all this video of empty hospitals?


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Riding the fence eh? Where's all this video of empty hospitals?


*There's no fence.....that's my point....man are you dense.





*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> *There's no fence.....that's my point....man are you dense.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 6754



Good grief....


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> Good grief....


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> Good grief....


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

nononono said:


> Good grief....


Indeed, your nonsensical attempts at posts have become evermore troubling and inane.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 1, 2020)

Still awaiting said, "BOMBSHELL!!!".


----------



## nononono (Apr 1, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Indeed, your nonsensical attempts at posts have become evermore troubling and inane.





Hüsker Dü said:


> Still awaiting said, "BOMBSHELL!!!".



*You’ve boxed yourself in quite well.......
*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *You’ve boxed yourself in quite well.......*


Quite the opposite, like always, you have yourself so twisted around that you can't answer a simple question.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

Yeah something is really wrong and it's people like you nono!

“Yesterday, upon the recommendation of the U.S. Marshals Service, the department approved the special deputization request from H.H.S. for nine ... special agents to provide protective services for Dr. Fauci,” the Justice Department said in a statement to the Times.

It’s unclear what type of threats Fauci has received, although he has already become a target for right-wing conspiracy theories. But Alex Azar, the HHS secretary who has his own detail, has reportedly grown concerned about the rise in Fauci’s profile in recent weeks.









						Anthony Fauci To Receive More Personal Security After Threats: Reports
					

The nation's top infectious disease expert has already been targeted after sharing bleak forecasts on the spread of COVID-19.




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

Another one like nono and his friends in here:

Investigators arrested a California train engineer Tuesday after he allegedly derailed a train in a bid to crash into the USNS Mercy, the hospital ship treating non-COVID-19 patients at the Port of Los Angeles to lessen the burden on area hospitals, prosecutors said.

Eduardo Moreno, 44, was expected to appear in court Wednesday for arraignment on train wrecking charges.

MORE: What to know about the Navy hospital ships coming to New York and California

Around 1 p.m. Tuesday, Moreno allegedly ran the train at full speed off the end of the tracks near the Navy medical boat, smashing through several concrete and chain barriers, before sliding through a parking lot nearly 250 yards from the Mercy, according to the criminal complaint.

No one was injured and the boat wasn't damaged, however, the train leaked a substantial amount of fuel, the complaint said.

A California Highway Patrol officer caught Moreno as he allegedly tried to escape from the scene, according to the complaint. Moreno allegedly told officers and FBI investigators that he deliberately derailed the train because he was suspicious of the Mercy's intentions and thought it was actually part of a government takeover, the complaint said.

"Moreno stated that he acted alone and had not pre-planned the attempted attack," according to a statement from the U.S. Attorney's Office in the Central District of California. "While admitting to intentionally derailing and crashing the train, he said he knew it would bring media attention and 'people could see for themselves,' referring to the Mercy."

MORE: How the US military is being utilized in responding to coronavirus

In an interview with FBI agents, Moreno stated that "he did it out of the desire to ‘wake people up,’" according to the complaint.

Investigators are still reviewing surveillance footage from the scene, including inside the locomotive.









						Engineer tried to crash train into USNS Mercy in Los Angeles: Feds
					

Investigators arrested a California train engineer Tuesday after he allegedly derailed a train in a bid to crash into the USNS Mercy, the hospital ship treating non-COVID-19 patients at the Port of Los Angeles to lessen the burden on area hospitals, prosecutors said. Eduardo Moreno, 44, was...




					www.yahoo.com


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Another one like nono and his friends in here:
> 
> Investigators arrested a California train engineer Tuesday after he allegedly derailed a train in a bid to crash into the USNS Mercy, the hospital ship treating non-COVID-19 patients at the Port of Los Angeles to lessen the burden on area hospitals, prosecutors said.
> 
> ...



*A. I have never advocated violence nor destruction....Think about that Meathead.*
*B. I continue to prod you to seek the TRUTH....
C. It's kinda sad that you would equate other conservatives and I with a psychotic
knucklehead who was hellbent on crashing a train into a Hospital ship ... 
not to mention the physical impossibility of the train EVER reaching the ship...
Hopefully you can STILL remember some of your High School Physics classes ( If you had it ).

The train NEVER would have made it do to the friction coefficient of the ground in front of it.*
*Then you have a little problem of the " Harbor "....*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

*Something to ease your tension...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A. I have never advocated violence nor destruction....Think about that Meathead.*
> *B. I continue to prod you to seek the TRUTH....
> C. It's kinda sad that you would equate other conservatives and I with a psychotic
> knucklehead who was hellbent on crashing a train into a Hospital ship ...
> ...


Where are the images of empty hospitals?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *A. I have never advocated violence nor destruction....Think about that Meathead.*
> *B. I continue to prod you to seek the TRUTH....
> C. It's kinda sad that you would equate other conservatives and I with a psychotic
> knucklehead who was hellbent on crashing a train into a Hospital ship ...
> ...


I notice you didn't disparage the man or his mission.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

*Original*:


Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice you didn't condone the man or his mission.


*Revised in seconds:*


Hüsker Dü said:


> I notice you didn't disparage the man or his mission.



*Caught you didn't I ....You scumbag....!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

üsker Dü, post: 315004, member: 1707"]
Where are the images of empty hospitals?
[/QUOTE]


*Are they ......????*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Original*:
> 
> 
> *Revised in seconds:*
> ...


I realized I used the antonym of what I wanted, how does that make me a "scumbag' for making the correction? You certainly are a touchy little thing.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 2, 2020)

nononono said:


> üsker Dü, post: 315004, member: 1707"]
> Where are the images of empty hospitals?



*Are they ......????*
[/QUOTE]
Where are the images you posted about? Just more lies, conspiracy and rhetoric.


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> *Are they ......????*


Where are the images you posted about? Just more lies, conspiracy and rhetoric.
[/QUOTE]

*You're such a " Touchy " Little scumbag.....

You love being kicked in the groin don't you...*


----------



## nononono (Apr 2, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I realized I used the antonym of what I wanted, how does that make me a "scumbag' for making the correction? You certainly are a touchy little thing.


*You had to really sit down and think that response thru didn't you....*
*
Antonym for Husky Poo...there is none.*
*Synonym for Husky Poo....Dog crap*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

*The TRUTH is coming out !

Gov Andrew Cuomo and others are going down !!!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246562964766896132


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1246557898857222145


----------



## nononono (Apr 4, 2020)

*The TRUTH is coming out !*
*
 Gov Andrew Cuomo and others are going down !!!!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 4, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH is coming out !*
> 
> *Gov Andrew Cuomo and others are going down !!!!*


coocoo


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH is coming out !
> 
> Gov Andrew Cuomo and others are going down !!!!*


What's " the truth" nono? Is it the much anticipated "bombshell"?


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What's " the truth" nono? Is it the much anticipated "bombshell"?


*The TRUTH is.......*
*Well Hell...you know it... it's right there in front of your face....*
*Open your eyes...*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

nononono said:


> *The TRUTH is.......*
> *Well Hell...you know it... it's right there in front of your face....*
> *Open your eyes...*


Where? You haven't shown a single empty hospital bed.


----------



## nononono (Apr 5, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where? You haven't shown a single empty hospital bed.



*JUST FOR YOU MEATHEAD.......
I'LL POST IT AGAIN.....*



*READ THE NVSS ALERT No. 2 *

            https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/coronavirus/Alert-2-New-ICD-code-introduced-for-COVID-19-deaths.pdf          

*THEN READ THE " NEW " NVSS VITAL STATISTICS REPORTING GUIDENCE*

            https://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvss/vsrg/vsrg03-508.pdf          





*It's Called " Stacking " and I posted it previously.....they are LITERALLY MANUFACTURING THE NUMBERS...*
*THIS IS WRONG ON SO MANY LEVELS IT'S FILTHY !!*

*THE AMERICAN PUBLIC IS GOING TO FIGURE THIS OUT REAL REAL
QUICK AND THERE WILL BE HELL TO PAY.......


 MARK MY WORDS !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 5, 2020)

So its finally happened, nono has split ways with trump . . . and trump is the one that has moved towards sanity, nono away from it.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So its finally happened, nono has split ways with trump . . . and trump is the one that has moved towards sanity, nono away from it.



*I've got to give you credit, at least you try moving around the field*
*with your attacks.....
Of course having NO TOUCH and the INABILITY to come even close to*
*the net is a rather sad fact of YOUR LIFE/PARTY....







Steve = Husky Poo*


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 15, 2020)

What is the mortality rate with covid19?


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2020)

*OH MY GOODNESS IS THE TRUTH EVER COMING OUT....!*

*STACKING AND " FAKED " ORIGINS OF DEATH.....SOME HEALTH OFFICIALS
AND " GOVERNORS " ARE IN DEEP SHIT !!!*


----------

